# My rescue dog



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

this guy spent his first 1 1/2 years chained to a stake in a backyard full of pitbulls, the previous owner wanted to use him to breed some hunt into his pitbulls which he uses for hunting hogs down here.

The guy that gave him to me was a nice guy just not too good with bird dogs and I'll leave it at that, I liked him. He put the dog on Georgia's version of Nodak outdoors because he realized it wasn't in the right place. I needed another dog like I need another hole in my head, but the dog needed me so....

When I first picked him up he was underweight with every rib poking out and his vertebre sticking up so you could count them, didn't know a single command, scared tail tucked under him, didn't know his name. He was hand shy and generally frightend, but in good health.

Here he is a month later. He now recalls to both voice and whistle so I am making progress.


















If I am reading his pedigree correctly his sire is honkytonk altitude and one generation back is Honkytonk attitude x Abramson Elhew Jill

and his mothers side is abunch of elhew stuff

I dont really know about that I'm still looking to research that but he is a birdy happy dog now


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice work Bob.

:beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

gj. sounds like you got him away pretty much in the nick of time if he was that food deprived.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Way to go Bob. Seeing dog's in conditions like you explained is enough to make a man cry. It's just not right. I'm glad you stepped up, and I hope he turns into a great hunting partner and friend for you!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Good thing you saved this dogs life. he is a great looking dog


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Well done Bob...as usual!


----------

